# any good tasting healthy breakfast recipe ?



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I boil 4-6 eggs and slice them into whole wheat toast 4 pieces, with smoked turkey and roast beef.

Is it healthy to do omlette with a drop of oil on the pane ?

and if not how u do it?


----------



## JessMan (Oct 16, 2009)

sounds yummy to me but its very hard to be oats and eggs in the morning for me!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah sometimes when no time to make a meal in the morning i just put oats in my protien shake, but i am a bit sick of repeating same meals for months.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Pancakes!

75g wholemeal flour

2 eggs

scoop of whey

half a pint of milk

tsp baking powder

cinnamon

Fry on a medium heat till bubbles form and flip. Good nonstick pan lightly greased helps loads.

Top with banana and maple syrup or throw in some raisins into the batter mix!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I have cnp pro mass mix with 100 g oats, 4 egg whites, slug of olive oil and blend with pint of milk. It's okay for ne cos I can't stomach much food in the morning!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Wildbill said:


> I have cnp pro mass mix with 100 g oats, 4 egg whites, slug of olive oil and blend with pint of milk. It's okay for ne cos I can't stomach much food in the morning!


Mate, i didn't ask for **** tasting mixer reciepe  , i have lots of that for you if u if u want lol.

2 cans of tuna, 1 tomato, 50 grams oats, olive oil, 1 lemon :thumb:

but, i want something that taste good ffs.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

iopener said:


> Pancakes!
> 
> 75g wholemeal flour
> 
> ...


This sounds good, any others ?


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

French Toast (Aka Eggy Bread)

breakfast Burrito - eggs and cheese with some salsa in a tortilla


----------



## peach924 (Oct 14, 2009)

porridge with fruit is a good option


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I hate breakfast, same s*it every day! Bored of porrage, bored of eggs etc. etc. so understand your boggle!

Personally I dont think you can beat a healthy fry up. Scrambed eggs, toast, lean bacon - grilled, beans, tomato, mushrooms etc. Just cut out the saussage. I can do this lot in under 5 mins.

EDIT - Going to try the pancakes tomoz!


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Or Spanish Omlette.

Cut up potato from night before into little chunks and put in the pan with olive oil, fry and add 4 eggs. If you have time, I also add other veg like some onion. Vary the qty of olive oil according to fats requirement. Can also cut yolks if you want.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Akuri

6 Eggs

Salt to taste

¼ cup Milk

4 mediums Onions; chopped

2 tablespoons Ghee (or butter; if you don't have ghee)

2 Cloves garlic

½ Inch fresh ginger

4 Green chillies

1 bunch (small) coriander; chopped

½ teaspoon Cumin seeds

2 smalls Tomatoes; chopped

¼ teaspoon Turmeric

Break eggs in bowl, add salt and milk, mix lightly. Grind garlic and ginger together in a paste. In a frying pan, fry onions in ghee until golden brown. Add ginger-garlic paste, fry for a couple of minutes, add tomatoes, cumin seeds, chillies, coriander, turmeric. Cook for about five minutes, until all ingredients are well mixed. Remove from fire and allow to cool. Add the egg mixture, stir over medium heat until akuri resembles scrambled eggs.(try adding some cheese-YUMMY!)

Serve with some hot toasted bread(my favourite is plain Scottish batch bread)


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Will101 said:


> Or Spanish Omlette.
> 
> Cut up potato from night before into little chunks and put in the pan with olive oil, fry and add 4 eggs. If you have time, I also add other veg like some onion. Vary the qty of olive oil according to fats requirement. Can also cut yolks if you want.


this sound good but!

isn't it bad to use olive oil for cooking ?


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

plain Olive oil is fine for cooking.

Just avoid using Extra Virgin Cold Pressed oil for cooking as it damages the good stuff in it.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Akuri
> 
> 6 Eggs
> 
> ...


Haha does Weeman mind you saying this?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

left over curry from the night before????

oh no he didn't!!!!!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Jacko89 said:


> Haha does Weeman mind you saying this?? :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Its there for p!ssy ginger authenticity


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Its there for p!ssy ginger authenticity


Just to prove hes a stinking ginger? I liiiiike this lol.

Erm...Hi-jack...MY BAD h34r:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

No hijack, everyone should have a ginge for brekkie!


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

my usual brekkie is....

1 scoop Mass Fury (by muscle fury)

1 large banana

40g powdered oats

500ml semi skimmed milk

blitz it in the blender.... tastes lush


----------

